
Estonia to implement a digital nomad visa - imartin2k
https://estonianworld.com/business/estonia-to-implement-a-digital-nomad-visa/
======
Mediterraneo10
From the news, this does not seem to significantly change traveling to
Estonia. Nationalities that need a Schengen visa will still need a Schengen
visa, with all the paperwork burden and time spent in queues that that
represents. The only difference is that one will be allowed to work remotely
while in Schengen (which hitherto has existed in a grey area), and because one
might have one’s own business or freelance, Estonian consulates will be less
demanding that one show proof of steady employment at a local firm in one’s
country of origin.

~~~
toomuchtodo
That sounds like a big deal. As someone who has worked remotely for almost a
decade now (US citizens, US businesses), the hardest part is getting
government officials onboard with what they consider non traditional work
arrangements.

------
LatteLazy
You can't actually use the visa to actually come or go. So at best it's a form
of tax avoidance.

------
lazylizard
How long is thr visa?

